# Ghost Fan coming on!



## meenus (May 15, 2014)

Hello to all. In regards to my home HVAC unit. It is a dual pack, roof mounted, WeatherKing about 16 years old now. Last summer when the ambient temperature got over 90 degrees and the attic, may be well over 100 to 120+ I am having a fan come on and blow through the ducting system. It is not the AC blower but it is the heating unit fan blower motor. This I know because I have pulled the burner access panel off and have to literally move the limit controller to shut the fan off. Once off it will not come on again until the next day when the attic temperature rises. If the AC unit is being used, after the sun goes down and the house is cool, the fan blower goes off on its own. Main point, when nobody is home and everything is off, it comes on by itself. Is this a faulty Heater Fan Limit Controller??? The pointers are set at 100 degrees and 200 degrees. Also, at times last winter, not always, when running the heater, this fan would run continuously after the thermostat would be moved to a very low setting to shut the call for heat down. Upon this happening, we would call for heat again at the thermostat and after reaching the desired room temperature, it would do a normal shutdown. Any thoughts appreciated. Thanks


----------



## RobertBranon (May 14, 2014)

*Worn out fan/limit control*

Replace fan/limit control 200 high limit 100 fan off some controls have fan on set around 140 but at 100 off the fan will come on with hot attic temp good luck in that attic


----------

